
X-37B Space Plane: Mysterious US military aircraft launches - throw0101a
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-52698133
======
throw0101a
This is the sixth mission:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-37#OTV-6_(USSF_7)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_X-37#OTV-6_\(USSF_7\))

